# Advice please - cat licking his paw raw



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

My beautiful pixie bob has been licking one of his paws until completely raw. He's had an antibiotic jab at the vet, and had a few doses of anti-inflammatory meds with his food, but he won't leave the paw alone. Has anyone else experienced this. Are there any form of "cat gloves" that I can put over his foot to stop him from licking it - as he is just making it worse by not letting it heal.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I would suggest going back to the vet and asking if a bandage could be put on to help stop him from licking his paw, but you will need to keep an eye on him to stop him from biting into the bandage. Hope he is better soon.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Nitas mum said:


> My beautiful pixie bob has been licking one of his paws until completely raw. He's had an antibiotic jab at the vet, and had a few doses of anti-inflammatory meds with his food, but he won't leave the paw alone. Has anyone else experienced this. Are there any form of "cat gloves" that I can put over his foot to stop him from licking it - as he is just making it worse by not letting it heal.


Front or back? As well as preventing healing ( and it can be itchy so even though the cause has been treated, a new cycle of itching is set off!) licking can cause infection as well. Agree with having it bandaged, if vet agrees of course. Otherwise a collar?

Strange it's only one! What did vet suggest as to the cause? Obviously eliminating it would be best. Suggestions would be ringworm and food allergy. If he's had an injury then pain is another possiblity.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

After exhausting all avenues with health issues with the vet. I think I'd try a head collar (the ones that dogs/cats have to wear after surgery to stop them licking the wound)? 

I'd put it on when I was out (or not able to supervise) and take it off when I was around but if he continued to do it even after being distracted I'd put it back on again.

When I was a kid I had a dog that would lick her paws raw if she was stressed/ anxious / bored.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Has the issue as to why he is biting and licking his paw raw been explored, as allergies can cause hot spots on feet and legs or if it's a case of over grooming, but I wouldn't put a bandage or any type of covering on it as it could just make the whole thing worse.


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

Realise it's been a while, but wanted to post in case anyone else experiences this. We went the bandage route - lasted less than a day! The vets did a great job of it, but somehow the munchkin managed to remove it at the speed of light. He had a collar on for a while, but was so miserable, hated making him wear it. After numerous tests, finally had to have biopsy done (as also discovered lump at the very back of his Tongue). Result was an auto-immune problem, causing certain areas to be "attacked" by his own cells. Has now had two lots of steroids (one per month) and tomorrow is his next monthly check-up. All is looking great. His paw looked awful before, and now hard pushed to see anything there. Just wanted to update, as was so worrying and would like to think this may help someone else spot signs earlier.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad he is better and thanks for the update. These autoimmune things do seem hard to diagnosis and to vary in presentation, so may well help someone else.

PixieBob you say? Have you got any pictures?


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

Loads of pictures! However, am useless with technology and haven't quite figured out how to attach them from my iPad!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Can't help you with an Ipad! 

I have seen lots of what you might call sales pictures of PBs - totally cute kittens etc but not so many of the grown-up real thing, so if you do figure it out it would be interesting to see him.


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

I hope this works! First 3 are of Simba, who will be 4 in July. The next 3 are Kai, who was 3 in February:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh WOW! They are lovely! Thankyou.


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you! They're an amazing breed, real little characters and incredibly loyal. Wish I had more time to post on here, as could talk cat and dog all day long (also have a 9 month old Leonberger). Lovely profile pic of your cat btw.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Well - when you have the time..

a bigger pic of Heimdall:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh my, absolutly georgous, im sooo glad you are not a technofobe anymore


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> Well - when you have the time..
> 
> a bigger pic of Heimdall:


Oh my, Heimdall is absolutely stunning! What breed is he (am assuming a e, apologies if not!). Now need to go on to Google to check the meaning of his name, have never heard that one before.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Heimdall reminds me of a beautiful norwegian forrest cat i knew a few years back . lovely

ah just re read thread - pixie bob- puurrrfect:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Nitas mum (Jan 17, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> Heimdall reminds me of a beautiful norwegian forrest cat i knew a few years back . lovely
> 
> ah just re read thread - pixie bob- puurrrfect:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Ha! Tell that to them now as Kai has almost sent me tumbling down the stairs by doing his secret ninja move of appearing out of nowhere to cuddle my ankle!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Simba and Kai are stunning!
I'm in love :001_wub: :001_wub:
I also like the cat bed you keep on your table- very original :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Nitas mum said:


> Ha! Tell that to them now as Kai has almost sent me tumbling down the stairs by doing his secret ninja move of appearing out of nowhere to cuddle my ankle!


im glad i dont have stairs , ankhstar will always get under my feet when cooking, not good , and he managed to burgal a steak today , had to get it back though a, little chewed and wash it , he's still wondering why?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Nitas mum said:


> Oh my, Heimdall is absolutely stunning! What breed is he (am assuming a e, apologies if not!). Now need to go on to Google to check the meaning of his name, have never heard that one before.


Thanks  He is an NFC, and probably the most handsome of the three but don't tell the others! I thought your Pixiebob was a similar style though (sort-of) and that they would look quite good in the same thread


----------

